# Que idioma usan para pensar?



## Jhorer Brishti

Queria decir "En que idioma piensan ustedes" pero aunque esto es como se diria en ingles en espanol no transmitiria el mismo significado ya que "pensar en" iguala a "think about",no? Otra via de decirlo que habria utilizado es "Con que idioma piensan"?Esto funcionaria?

De todos modos lleguemos al respecto, puesto que la mayoria de nosotros tenemos niveles varios de fluidez en mas que solo una lengua, quiero saber(especialmente de los bilinguos,etc/la gente que tenga/n un buen conocimiento de sus idiomas y lo habla/n a un nivel avanzado) que lenguaje usan para pensar normalmente. Ya que yo he hecho el hilo, deberia de comenzar por hablar de lo mio(es correcta esta frase?). Hablo ingles(del tipo del norteste de los EEUU) y bengali con fluidez y sin acento extranjero en ninguno porque inmigramos a este pais desde hace muchos anos cuando yo tenia solo 3 anos y ahora tengo 17. Hablo en bengali con mis padres, tios, etc, o mejor dicho con los adultos aunque ahora donde vivo(en los suburbios) los adultos suelen querer hablar en ingles con los muchachos que han crecido y estan creciendo aqui(nunca les respondo en ingles ya que no me queda bien usarlo con ellos y ademas si no uso bengali lo olvidare/mis pericias de hablarlo se haran muy escasas.) 

Muchos de los padres de otros bengalis que viven por aqui hablan con sus chicos en ingles y el resultado es que crecen siendo monolinguos. Como puede ser que alguien hable a su hijo/a en una lengua que no es su nativa?! Sin embargo con mis amigos, los profesores de mi escuela, y por lo general en mi vida cotidiana fuera de la casa hablo en ingles. No se cual seria mi lengua maternal pero yo uso el ingles para pensar ya que soy mucho mas influenciado por los medios de comunicacion ingles y por otras razones ya marcadas de arriba. 

No obstante nunca me equivoco con la gramatica aunque mi vocabulario bengali no es tan grande como el ingles porque es algo natural y ya ha sido adaptado en los idiomas indicos que haya palabras ingleses en el habla coloquial de la gente(Es percibido como prestigioso y tambien es una consecuencia de los tiempos coloniales cuando el subcontinente era parte del imperio britanico y por supuesto que tenemos la globalizacion). Con los libros suelo no tener dificultades de leer bengali pero como no se usan algunas palabras bengalis(especialmente los mas especificos) en el habla porque han sido reemplazado por palabras ingleses necesito consultar un diccionario o mis padres a veces.

Me gustaria saber si ustedes usan varios idiomas para pensar porque yo no lo podria aunque como he dicho antes no tengo ningun problema expresar mis deseos en cualquiera.


----------



## astronauta

Que buena pregunta!

A mi me pasa que usulmente pienso en el idioma en el que hablo si es que lo domino (ingles y espanyol) pero cuando intento algo en frances o aleman me encuentro siempre traduciendo...

Otra cosita... cuando quiero contar o decir palabrotas en ingles, primero me sale todo en espanyol...


----------



## dwipper

Personally, I've learned enough Spanish to be conversational but can read most anything that's not too idiomatic, and at this level I find that, on rare occasions, I think in Spanish (but usually only when I'm mad about something for some reason). However, a couple of my professors have stated that they switch back and forth mid-thought similarly to how some bilingual families do in conversation.

One thing that I think is a bit odd, however, is that when I read Spanish text, I almost always translate to English in my head, though I never do the opposite when I'm saying something in Spanish.

My other language is Latin, so I can say with certainty that I never think in Latin--I seriously doubt that anyone does. I think part of the problem in that regard is that I use three different pronunciations. I'd hate to have to use Latin conversationally.


----------



## Monnik

Hola, Jhorer...

Yo nací, soy mexicana y aquí vivo, mas viví algunos años en los EE.UU.   Tengo la fortuna de poder hablar el inglés con bastante fluidez y sin acento (mucha gente piensa que soy extranjera cuando me escuchan, además de que mi apariencia es - por cuestión de ascendencia - más europea que mexicana).

Por lo tanto, cuando hablo en inglés, pienso en inglés, y cuando hablo en español, pienso en español.    Creo poder decir que voy de una a otra lengua de manera indistinta.

A mis hijos, por ejemplo, les hablo exclusivamente en inglés, y a sus 3 y 2 añitos me doy cuenta de que van captando los dos idiomas de manera muy natural, lo cual me indica que ellos también comienzan a pensar en los dos idiomas.  Es algo muy interesante, y me encanta poder hacerlo.  

Saludos...


----------



## Vanda

Vou usar o português, já que a maioria está usando espanhol,
de forma que não haverá maiores problemas para entender-me.
Esta é uma coisa que sempre me intrigou: em que língua pensa
uma pessoa, vamos dizer, bilíngue? Fiz esta pergunta a um amigo
checo, mas que agora já passou mais da metade da vida na
Alemanha. Queria também saber qual língua estava ligada a
seus sentimentos mais profundos... Checo, claro! foi a resposta.
Também andei fazendo experiências comigo mesma para tentar
achar uma resposta. Quando estive na Inglaterra fazendo um 
curso, prometi não usar português nunca, o que era difícil,
já que na época havia muitos brasileiros na mesma escola e
na mesma sala. Contudo, descobri que havia ocasiões em que
eu *tinha* que usar o português - sempre estavam ligadas a
reações que, por sua vez, estavam ligadas a sentimentos: 
admirar uma coisa diferente, deslumbrante, típica do país e
que eu nunca tinha visto; quando estava tão cansada que 
não conseguia pensar em inglês; quando falava de sentimentos
muito particulares, que outra língua não transmitia a carga
total do sentimento a não ser a minha língua!
Às vezes, depois de ter dito a mesma coisa no inglês, repetia
no português só para os meus ouvidos ...sentia como, dizer
certas coisas em outra língua é como usar uma linda roupa,
que até lhe fica bem, mas não é sua! Por exemplo, dizer 
_bad words_, palavrões em inglês não soa o mesmo que em
minha língua. Não gosto de dizer palavrões no português,
mas não tenho ! 
Uma de minhas ex-professoras de inglês, norte-americana, 
também dizia, com a maior naturalidade, um palavrão em português, 
mas tinha dificuldades na hora de nos dar a palavra no inglês. 
Primeiro ela ficava vermelhinha de vergonha!
Acho que este é um assunto que dá ótimas e intrigantes pesquisas.
Estou lendo estes _posts_ com muito interesse.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Normalmente pienso en catalan pero si estoy hablando en castellano pienso en castellano. Es curioso mi lengua materna es el catalan pero cuando escribo/hablo en inglés pienso en castellano y lo traduzco, quizás es porque cuando empecé a estudiar inglés en el colegio (EGB) la profesora nos hablaba en castellano.

Hace tiempo hice un curso de inglés que duró unos nueve meses. El profesor que tenía estaba más interesado en hacernos hablar que en la gramática y cuando salía de clase estaba un rato pensando en inglés, después ya cambiaba el chip y pensaba en catalan o castellano dependiendo de con quien hablara.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Mei

astronauta said:
			
		

> Otra cosita... cuando quiero contar o decir palabrotas en ingles, primero me sale todo en espanyol...


 
Yo he aprendido palabrotas en inglés, de hecho, es lo primero que pregunto en un idioma a parte de decir "hola"...  (Hay cosas que, aunque no las utilices, que es mi caso, es bueno saberlas, ¿no?) Evidentemente si estoy hablando con un inglés no le empezaré a decir palabrotas, más bien cuando voy andando por las Ramblas de Barcelona y oigo alguna de algún turista (hay muchos) pienso mira ha dicho "mierda" o lo que sea...


----------



## belén

Yo pienso indistintamente en catalán y en castellano y si estoy hablando en inglés, pienso en inglés. 
Las palabrotas me salen en inglés.
Contar me sale automáticamente en catalán
Y si tengo que hablarle a un niño pequeño o a un perro, también me sale el catalán (se supone que ahí te sale el idioma en que te habla tu madre)

Sueño en cualquier idioma de los que rondan por mi cabeza, incluso en los que recién estoy aprendiendo. Claro que son sueños casi casi de cine mudo porque como no tengo mucho vocabulario en los idiomas más nuevos, pues no hay mucho material para el guión...

Belén


----------



## Laia

A mi me pasa como a Belén y a Mei...
Como Mei, generalmente (cuando hablo conmigo misma en mis propios pensamientos) pienso en catalán. Pero si alguien me pregunta que significa algo en inglés, me sale la palabra en cuestión en castellano, independientemente de que esté hablando en catalán o en castellano con esa persona.
Y como Belén, con los bebés y las mascotas también hablo en catalán... en _baby-talk_ claro... jeje, y contar también me sale solo.

Lo que me sale automáticamente en castellano son los nombres de las películas y las citas de libros o de películas también, aunque haya visto la película en TV3...

Y bueno, para qué negarlo... en inglés no pienso mucho...


----------



## Outsider

Unas veces portugués y otras inglés. Y todavía otras ningún idioma, creo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que yo pienso en español y en español. Ese es mi problema. Pero no es todo culpa mía... aqui la mayoría de los cursos de idiomas extranjeros ¿¿¿son en español!!!
Tengo casi 18 años de aprender inglés y hoy puedo entenderlo perfectamente pero no me pongáis a hablarlo por que no me responde el cerebro y hago una mezcla que vaya lío!
Saludos ( y no os riais de este pobre aprendiz ajajajaja  )


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Gracias por las respuestas. Debia haber sido mas exacto con mi pregunta. Cuando piensan normalmente en por ejemplo los quehaceres o si han traspapelado algo y estan pensando en donde puede estar( o tambien si digamos que han terminado de ir de vacaciones y regresan a casa y dicen "Que magnifico fue" o algo asi) en que idioma piensan?


----------



## Mei

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Gracias por las respuestas. Debia haber sido mas exacto con mi pregunta. Cuando piensan normalmente en por ejemplo los quehaceres o si han traspapelado algo y estan pensando en donde puede estar( o tambien si digamos que han terminado de ir de vacaciones y regresan a casa y dicen "Que magnifico fue" o algo asi) en que idioma piensan?


 
En este caso yo pienso en catalan. 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## belén

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Gracias por las respuestas. Debia haber sido mas exacto con mi pregunta. Cuando piensan normalmente en por ejemplo los quehaceres o si han traspapelado algo y estan pensando en donde puede estar( o tambien si digamos que han terminado de ir de vacaciones y regresan a casa y dicen "Que magnifico fue" o algo asi) en que idioma piensan?



Yo pienso 50% en mallorquín y 50% en castellano.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Outsider

Lo mismo: a veces portugués y a veces inglés, a veces creo que ninguna.


----------



## InmayHugo

Yo suelo pensar en español, pero cuando me altero o estoy en una situación estresante pienso en francés.
Lo que más me asombró de mí misma es que cuando estaba a punto de dar a luz, todas las palabrotas, mis quejas, mis pensamientos, TODO me salía en francés. Fue una vergüenza porque no me aclaraba ni yo.
También cuando alguien me enfada mucho pienso en francés como si fuera una lavadora, en espiral y muy rápido. 
Pero en la vida diaria, en español siempre.
¿extraño?


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que la mayoría del tiempo mis pensamientos no discurren palabras, sino más bien en imágenes mentales a las que asigno sentimientos, claro que esos sentimientos han sido conformados por mi cultura catalanoespañola.

Lo otro depende mucho de con quién esté hablando, si hablo con una persona castellana pienso en castellano y he notado que, cuando estoy escribiendo en inglés en este forum a veces voy repitiéndome frases en mi inglés rudimentario.


----------



## apfelbaum

Hola. Acabo de ver este "hilo" por pura casualidad. Yo pienso en castellano. A veces, he hecho el esfuerzo de "pensar" en inglés y en francés, pero, en cuanto tengo que hacer alguna abstracción, me veo obligado a volver al castellano. En cuanto a la "agilidad" para pensar en varios idiomas, en la Península Ibérica, los catalanes, los valencianos, los mallorquines, los vascos y los gallegos tienen una ventaja enorme, aunque como comentan bastantes personas, lo normal es "regresar" al primer idioma, a la lengua materna.
Por cierto, la construcción "¿En qué idioma piensan ustedes?" es perfectamente correcta en castellano. Me parece que, aunque es posible el pensamiento "sin palabras", el idioma no es un mero instrumento (a lo que correspondería la construcción: "¿Con qué idioma...?"), sino que forma parte del proceso (por eso, aunque yo quiera pensar en inglés, acabo pasando de nuevo al castellano).


----------



## Ratona

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo creo que la mayoría del tiempo mis pensamientos no discurren palabras, sino más bien en imágenes mentales a las que asigno sentimientos, claro que esos sentimientos han sido conformados por mi cultura catalanoespañola.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con esa frase, pero en mi caso la última palabra sería británica.  Sin embargo, creo que tenemos la capacidad de ver los imágenes y sentir emociones que pasan en otras culturas también, del aprendizaje del idioma que abre otras puertas en tu mente. 

Creo que el principio del pensamiento no exige el uso de palabras, es sólo cuando necesitas espresarte que hay que recurrir al lenguaje. Suele es mi lengua materna porque hablo más en inglés que en español u otro idioma, y también tengo un mayor vocabulario en inglés.

Muchas veces me ocurre que cambio de idioma cuando leo una palabra de otra lengua en un texto. Quiero decir que si estoy leyendo un artículo o libro en francés y de repente aparece una palabra o un nombre en español, empiezo a leer en castellano, o mejor dicho leo las palabras francesas con la pronunciación española, y tengo que repasar la frase entera por que suena bastante raro!

Otra cosita es que cuando leo en inglés y viene una palabra desconocida la pronuncio según las reglas de pronunciación española, quizás eso es a causa de la falta de reglas (o la abundancia de excepciones del inglés ).

Cuando hablo, depende de con quien estoy hablando - y la lengua que suele usamos juntos. Pero cuando hablo con mi misma  por ejemplo, cuando busco algo o estoy emocionada siempre depende de mis últimos pensamientos, en qué o quién pensaba antes de expresarme por palabras.

Ya basta, seguro que he escrito demasiado porque me interesa demasiado este tema! 

Saludos


----------



## santi

well I find myself speaking in spanish and translating to english,even though I've been here for 10 years I still have problems thinking in spanish and if I get angry or anything like of a strong feeling I always say it and think it in english it's sometimes unconfortable cuz I can't find the exact word I mean so it takes time and some missunderstandings till someone understands me.


this is


----------



## BasedowLives

When I'm living in a spanish speaking country I think in both, but most of the time in english. 

Interjections still come to me first and english though, like if i am running to get something and stub my toe, my first reaction is to yell "F***!" (hey is there no word more satisfying to yell when you stub or jam something?)


----------



## JediMaster

dwipper said:
			
		

> Personally, I've learned enough Spanish to be conversational but can read most anything that's not too idiomatic, and at this level I find that, on rare occasions, I think in Spanish (but usually only when I'm mad about something for some reason). However, a couple of my professors have stated that they switch back and forth mid-thought similarly to how some bilingual families do in conversation.
> 
> One thing that I think is a bit odd, however, is that when I read Spanish text, I almost always translate to English in my head, though I never do the opposite when I'm saying something in Spanish.



That's very similar to what I do, as far as thinking in "spainglish", a combo of both.  I primarily think in English, though, unless I'm in a Spanish-speaking environment.   When I talk with my friends in Spanish class outside of class, sometimes we find that we'll use a combo, as well.

As far as reading/ seaking/ hearing Spanish, I mostly translate to English when reading, I almost never translate before speaking, and I do a bit of both when hearing.


----------



## panjabigator

Ya descubri este hilo.  

Pues, usualmente pienso en ingles porque es mi idioma maternal y es lo que se  mayor de otros idiomas.  Pero, he notado que cuando you hago el "baby talk" uso hindi y punjabi mas que Ingles.  De hecho, uso hindi mas que punjabi porque hablo con mi madre en hindi y mi padre en punjabi.  

Con respeto a los numeros, usualmente uso los de ingles porque los conozco mas que en otros idiomas.  Pero, recientemente me he notado contando en Panjabi o Hindi sin esfuerza....


----------



## KateNicole

¡Me encanta tu pregunta!  Cuando estoy sola, haciendo una tarea por ejemplo, normalmente pienso en inglés.  Si me hablan en español, gracias a Dios ya puedo pensar totalmente en español.  De todas formas, lo más natural para mí es pensar siempre en inglés (salvo cuando me hablan en español) . . . pero lo curioso es que hay veces que sin querer y sin pensarlo, las cosas que digo me salen en español.  Muchas veces si me sorprendo o si me asusto, lo primero que digo me sale en español. No entiendo por qué será . . .


----------



## Tatzingo

Hola,

Que pregunta mas interesante! Lo que a mi' me gustaria saber tambien es en que idioma piensan los bilingues...

Tatz.


----------



## xymox

Hola,

Mis "idiomas" son el francés y el inglés. LLevo 6 años en Barcelona en donde he prefeccionado el castellano y he aprendido el catalán. Suelo pensar en el idioma que he utilizado más recientemente. Si he estado hablando catalán todo el día, seguiré pensando así durante horas, hasta que me encuentre con un grupo que habla castellano. Así, cambia el chip al castellano.
Pero creo que lo que ha comentado Belén es muy significativo referente a "contar". ´Conocí a un grupo de personas de varias nacionalidades que trabajaban en una "Casa de Cambio de divisas extranjeras" y que tenían que contar la caja al final de su turno. Segun ellos, hay una cosa que casi nunca falla. Si tienes que contar dinero o cualquier otra cosa, normalmente, lo hacemos con el idioma en él que pensamos verdaderamente. 
Por ejemplo, si empiezo a contar en español o en catalán, normalmente, vuelvo a contar por última vez, o en francés o en inglés. No estoy segura de lo que he contado hasta que lo haya hecho en uno de estos dos idiomas, que en realidad, son los mios.
La pregunta es fascinante, y me gustaría saber si hay otras personas que opinan lo mismo y sino, ¿cómo consiguen saber en qué idioma piensan realmente?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This reminds me of a conversation with a student from India, working on her doctorate in anatomy.  She had grown up in a fluently trilingual household.

One day I asked her what language she thought in.  She thought for a moment, and her response went something like this:

"When I'm thinking about anatomy, or abstract issues, I think in English.

When I'm thinking about religion or philosophy, I think in Urdu.

And when I'm thinking about housework or cooking, I think in Hindi."


----------



## danielfranco

I guess I have a very undisciplined mind: In the course of a regular conversation, or when I have something to "think through" (because, really, for all the little tasks one doesn't need to think "I am walking now, I am chewing now, I am opening the door now, etc.", no?)...
What? Ah, yes... So, when I need to think through a situation, some concepts come to me in English and some in Spanish. It has to do with the fact that I've lived exactly one half of my life in Mexico and the other half in the USA. Even when I speak, sometimes I stumble, because a concept might have a better structure in Spanish or English, and that seems to throw a monkey wrench into the works, at least for me.


----------



## Pivra

Suelo pensar en tailandes lol..... porque es mi primer idioma y no estoy acostumbrado con pensar en otros idiomas. También siempre cuento en tailandes.

ps. A veces no tengo ganas de hablar inglés lol...


----------



## panjabigator

My boss is Iranian and sometimes when she is doing things she talks to herself...not in a weird way, but she says "ok...lets see...what to do next...oh crap...etc)."  I wonder if she instinctively does this in English because she is surrounded by English speakers...perhaps with her family she would use Farsi.

  Mi jefe es Irania y a veces cuando trabaja se habla con su mismo....pero no en una manera extraña, sino ella dice "OK....a ver....que vamos a hacer....oh crap...etc).  No se si ella lo hace instintivamente en inglés porque se rodea de angloparlantes...tal vez con su familia usara Farsi.


----------



## tafanari

If people thought in languages and not in concepts, how is it possbile to say things like "I have that word right on the tip of my tongue." Wouldn't it be impossible to think about something without having a word in a language to think about it? How could you remember a dish you tried without remembering the name of the dish?

Si pensaramos en idiomas y no en conceptos ¿cómo puede ser posible tener una palabra «en la punta de la lengua» ? ¿No sería entonces imposible pensar en algo sin tener una palabra en un idiomo específico para pensar en ello? ¿Cómo acordarse de un plato que probaste sino te acuerdas del nombre del plato?


----------



## ampurdan

I'm not sure, maybe we think some things in words and some things in images. When you have a word right on th tip of your tongue, you're trying to remember a word you miss...


----------



## Xerinola

Hola a todos!
Q fuerte! He estado leyendo lo q habéis puesto y es muy curioso las historias de cada uno!
Pues yo pienso siempre en catalán. 
Cuando cambio al castellano lo hacemos todos los bilingües tan rápido que no se si pienso en catalán o en castellano. Al hablar con total fluidez las dos lenguas y, como ya he dicho, el cambio de chip lo hacemos tan rápido que no se en qué idioma pienso, pero lo averiguaré! (aunque supongo q será en castellano).

Una curiosidad: cuando tengo q traducir mentalmente o hablado lo hago a estos idiomas:
Francés: directamente en catalán
Inglés: catalán
Árabe: castellano (supongo pq mi profesor de árabe no sabía catalán y aprendimos en castellano y ya se me ha quedado así)
Italiano: normalmente en castellano, pero si es una palabra q se parece mucho al catalán (q hay muchas) la traduzco al catalán.

Otra cosa, lo de los sueños que me acuerde me ha pasado sólo con dos idiomas, que además coincide con los dos idiomas que estado estudiando al país de origen (o sea con inmersión en el país): francés y árabe. Dicen que cuando sueñas en un idioma es pq lo esta interiorizando o pq estás poniendo mucho empeño en él! Será eso....

Q locura! A alguien tb le pasan esas cosas o soy yo la rara?

Saludos amigos!


----------



## tafanari

Cuando tienes una palabra en la punta de la lengua ¿en qué idioma estás pensando? ¿En qué idioma piensas cuando te faltan las palabras para describir algo?


----------



## ampurdan

No sé, pero creo que probablemente se te ocurrirán interiormente varias palabras parecidas en el idioma de la palabra que buscas... Claro que sí es verdad que detrás hay una idea, si no sería imposible encontrar sinónimos, pero la manera en que se estructuran las ideas entre sí muchas veces responde a la estructura del idioma en que se está pensando. Una palabra puede aglutinar unos significados en una lengua y no en otra lengua. Dicen que cada lengua encierra en sí una manera de ver el mundo...


----------



## tafanari

No sé si son los idiomas o las culturas detrás de los idiomas. Por ejemplo:

En francés hay tres respuestas posibles para una pregunta negativa:


---

Tu n'es pas content? --Non. 
_¿No estás contento? --No. 
_
Tu n'es pas content? --Si.
_¿No estás contento? --Sí. _
(O sea al contrario de lo que dices estoy contento)

Tu n'es pas content? --Oui.
_¿No estás contento? --No._ (No estoy contento. Tienes razón)

---

O sea que con «si» estás diciendo que no estás de acuerdo y si dices «oui» dices que niegas lo que se te está preguntando. Con «oui» dices le quitas el punto de interrogación a la pregunta. En castellano, esto no existe. Para mí que con «si» y «no» está más que bueno. No es porque no conozca el idioma francés. Es porque estoy acostumbrado a tener solo dos opciones para una pregunta negativa. Lo mismo con el "usted" que inglés no existe. No creo que piense de una manera distinta cuando trato a alguien de usted en castellano. En inglés lo trato de Mr. y chao. El pensamiento, para mí, es independiente del idioma.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Se dice que al *contar* y al *rezar,* uno siempre regresa a su lengua materna, ¿será? ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## volky

Por mi parte, depende:

En mi trabajo se me hace más fácil pensar y redactar en inglés. (Informática).

Contar (me da igual inglés/español)

Rezar (español)

Pasar un coraje (totalmente espanglish).

Y pregunto:

¿En que idioma hacen el amor??????????


----------



## Honour

i don't believe that people think in languages. What would disabled people do if we were thinking in languages. Imagine once, what would a blind and deaf person do?
I think we think internally with a different language and express ourselves with the tongue we use at that moment. You know, we all had times that we weren't able to express ourselves. Does it really show that we weren't able to think at those moments? Definitely not. It is just that we couldn't say what we mean to say at the moment we mean to say it.
One day when i was in university, a tourist couple asked for help on the way to my home after non-stop 6 hrs of french class. They asked me the address of a certain place in english and unintentionally i replied all their questions in french (thank god , they were french canadian). I got what they asked me completely but i wasn't able to change language setting from french to english. Anyway, in bottom line, in my POV, comprehension, thinking and talking are different concepts and thinking has no language.


----------



## Sallyb36

si paso unos días sin trabajar pienso en español, y hay veces cuando he hablado con mi hijo en español en error, y a mis amigos ingleses.  Pero pienso en Ingles normalmente.  Depende si paso más tiempo con mi novio o trabajando.  Los fines de semana en Español.


----------



## pickypuck

En español con acento  

¡Olé!


----------



## ErOtto

Hola a tod@s,

creo (que no pienso)  que siempre depende de la situación o el ánimo que se tenga en un momento determinado, es decir, que no se puede generalizar...

De todas formas pienso (ahora sí) que, por desgracia, cada día hay menos gente que lo hace (pensar)... y no soy fatalista, no, en absoluto  

Pienso (y dale) que muchos no estarán de acuerdo, pero eso es lo bonito... que cada uno tenga su opinión y la pueda expresar  

Que tengais un buen día (y no penseis demasiado que vais a marear a vuestras "células grises"  )


----------



## Noedatorre

Supongo que como a todos, yo tengo mis particularidades. 
Cuando vivía en Inglaterra acabé soñando y hablando en inglés, incluso cuando estaba sola! Por ejemplo, si estaba buscando algo por la habitación, me sorprendía a mi misma soltando parrafadas en English. Pero solo a ratos porque una de mis compañeras era catalana y aunque estubieramos con más gente ella SIEMPRE me hablaba en español. 
Ahora que estoy otra vez en 'casa' supongo que 'pienso' en español, aunque todavía me sorprendo hablando en inglés yo sola (a veces es la única forma de hablarlo porque como lo hable con la familia o amigos me mandan a paseo...no me entienden, claro) Eso si, cuando hablo en inglés NUNCA traduzco mentalmente, simplemente 'fluye'.
Pero me ha pasado un montón de veces que estoy hablando en español y de repente tengo una palabra en inglés en mente, se me olvida la palabra en castellano!!! Y me tengo que quedar pensando un rato...'ummm, como era esto en español..?'  La persona con la que estoy hablando normalmente ya no se extraña, me dejan por imposible, 
¿Es esto normal? Olvidarse por momentos de la palabra en tu idioma materno, pero no en el idioma aprendido????
Seré rara....


----------



## ampurdan

"I missed you": puede significar "te echaba de menos", "no te vi", "no te oí", "no te sigo" o "te perdí", dependiendo del contexto.

A mí me parece que el inglés relaciona estrechamente todos estos conceptos, cuando en español tienen más bien poco que ver.

Por otra parte, si el "idioma" no determinara de una manera profunda el discurso mental, la manera de pensar de los analfabetos y de los "literates" (¿por qué será qué en español no hay ninguna palabra específica para este concepto?) no tendría que ser muy distinta, puesto que ambos podrían utilizar conceptos... Resulta, en cambio, que es bastante distinta, estando la manera de pensar de los analfabetos más ligada a lo inmediato y situacional (con una memoria sorprendente en este contexto) mientras que la de aquellos que saben leer y escribir es mucho más propensa al análisis y a la abstracción. Es verdad que pensamos en conceptos, pero también es verdad que estos conceptos se "vehiculan" mediante palabras en nuestra mente, así que quizás no es identico pensar en un idioma que en otro, o utilizar los dos a la vez...


----------



## tafanari

Turk said:
			
		

> i don't believe that people think in languages. ...thinking and talking are different concepts and thinking has no language.



This prominent professor of Psycholinguistics agrees with you:

http://www.ripon.edu/academics/global/languageinstinct.html


----------



## ampurdan

Just note that Mr. Pinker does not deny the possibility of influence of a particular language in the way we think. He rejects the identification of word and thought and says that thought is a language on its own and is common to every human being. I agree on the first point, but he has not convinced me on the second yet. He's not really categoric about it anyway.

I know I think in images and sounds and I know I think in words... But whenever I try to think in Mr. Pinker's "mentalese", I found myself repeating words in Catalan and Spanish and, with more difficulty, in any other learned language. I'm able to think about my life or somebody else's as a movie, with feelings attached to it and certain ideas such as duty, causality... But since to formulate a thought, even to myself, I need a spoken language, I am not sure I don't use verbal words when I'm thinking...


----------



## Bettie

Yo pienso en español, cuando hablo en inglés pienso en inglés, pero el resto del tiempo, hablando conmigo misma, pienso en español.


----------



## mirush

Mi lengua materna es el espanol, pero hablo hebreo perfecto.

Sobre tu pregunta:

depende de lo que este pensando, si pienso en una situacion de trabajo 
(mi jefa habla hebreo) entonces pienso en hebreo y si pienso la conversacion que voy atener con una amiga, la pienso en espanol.

Aunque me he dado cuenta que a veces estando sola, tambien pienso en hebreo, pues ya hace muchos anos que vivo en Israel, y  he perdido la fluidez del espanol ( cosa que me preocupa muchisimo)

Tambien me he dado cuenta que cuando hablo en espanol, meto palabras en hebreo, como algo muy natural, y cuando me pongo a pensar como se dice en espanol, entonces descubro, que mi mente a sacado de su base de datos en espanol a dicha palabra, hasta el punto que me lleva un par de minutos recordarla.

Mirush

lo raro, es que aveces estoy sola


----------



## mirush

Bettie said:
			
		

> Yo pienso en español, cuando hablo en inglés pienso en inglés, pero el resto del tiempo, hablando conmigo mismo, pienso en español.


----------



## claudine2006

Llevo dos años en España y pienso en español. También depende del tema, pero la mayoría de las veces me cuesta cambiar el chip al italiano.


----------



## rogelio

Aunque soy de los EEUU y el ingles es mi idioma natal, me encanta el español.  Lo aprendí como joven (empezando a los 15 años) y me sigue fascinando.  Espero que voy aprendiendo siempre.  Bueno, yo pienso mucho en el español, aun cuando estoy a solos.  Me hace que, para mi, (no estoy insultando el ingles) funciona bien.  Suelo decir a mis amigos que español es el idioma de mi corazon.  Recuerdo que hace 5 años tuve mi primer sueño en español.  Yo era tan animado por haberlo hecho que desperte a mi esposa (quien no era tan animada por lo mismo) 
Tambien quiero felicitarte, amigo.  Ademas del inglles y bengal, parece que has llegado a tener fluidez en el español tambien.

Tengo celos que hablas tres idiomas   Me puse a aprender portugues de unos amigos brasileños hace unos años y como no lo practico mucho, lo estoy perdiendo.

Gracias por la pregunta tan interesante.


----------



## gabyotita

Me parece un tema muy interesante, yo ya me lo había preguntado varias veces. He vivido en México toda mi vida, pero estudié un año en EUA y me fui un tiempo a Brasil (para aprendiender portugués) Por lo general si estoy en mi casa o con mis amigos pienso en español, de repente pienso en inglés, especialmente si no existe o no me acuerdo de la traducción exacta al español. También si estoy leyendo algún libro (que prefiero hacerlo en inglés) pienso en inglés, o si veo una película americana (no me gustan las traducciones) termino pensando en inglés, incluso a veces sueño en inglés.
En cuanto al portugués es un idioma que me gusta mucho y algunas veces me encuentro pensando en portugués, especialmente cuando planeo qué le diré a algún amigo brasileiro. Algunas veces decido pensar en portugués a propósito para "practicar" aunque me veo haciéndolo en una especie de "portoñol" jajaja.


----------



## BurningDesire

Turk said:
			
		

> i don't believe that people think in languages. ...thinking and talking are different concepts and thinking has no language.


 
I agree! Unlike most people here, I don't believe that thinking is the way we see it in movies, for example, when we can hear the main character's thoughts, it's not like I'm saying things in my head all the time such as "I should get some sleep" or "I wonder if my mom called". What I mean is they aren't phrases, I just know what I'm thinking about.
However, I know I think in Spanish because I'm not in touch with other languages a lot, except during English and French classes or while watching TV and being online. But even then, I usually think in Spanish...I count in Spanish, dream in Spanish, everything


----------



## képi

Pues la verdad, yo no pienso ni en Español, ni en Inglés ni en Francés. ¡Pienso en los tres idiomas! Aun cuando hablo, si lo pienso antes de decirlo, jamás puedo concentrarme en un sólo lenguage. No sé por qué, pero sé qué necesito concentrarme muchísimi para poder pensar en sólo un lenguage. 
¿A nadie más le pasa ésto?


----------



## Lombard Beige

Yo pienso,   con más o menos corrección, en el idioma que estoy hablando o leyendo. 

Mi lengua materna es el inglés, y cuento en inglés ... one, two, three, four ..., porque aprendí a contar en inglés, pero cuando estoy cansado pienso en español, o mejor en castellano, porque llevo más de cuarenta años hablando el castellano en mi familia.  

Pienso también en italiano o en francés, si estoy hablando o leyendo en estos idiomas (“c'est à dire que je formule la pensée en français” ... “oppure formulo il pensiero in italiano”), mas para mis “diálogos interiores”, creo que pienso en castellano o en inglés.

En portugués, penso em galego ... porque minha mulher é galega e alguma vez falamos entre nós também em galego ...

A veces – soy traductor - tengo que pensar contemporáneamente en varios idiomas ...

En fin hay la cuestión del pensamiento no verbal, pero justamente como no es verbal, no está ligado a ningún idioma.  

Hasta pronto


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

i even dream in english ( that is not my mother language, im italian )!!!!with spanish i still have some difficulties...but im optmistic! i just need some practice and then i wont need to translate everything in my mind from italian to spanish before saying something!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

képi said:


> Pues la verdad, yo no pienso ni en Español, ni en Inglés ni en Francés. ¡Pienso en los tres idiomas! Aun cuando hablo, si lo pienso antes de decirlo, jamás puedo concentrarme en un sólo lenguage. No sé por qué, pero sé qué necesito concentrarme muchísimi para poder pensar en sólo un lenguage.
> ¿A nadie más le pasa ésto?




a mi tamb me pasa lo mismo!!!! a veces estoy hablando en ingles pero me salen palabras espanolas....y al reves, cuando tendria que hablar espanol...pienso en ingles! asì que me hago un lio! jeje y hablo spanglish!


----------



## afabafa

Vaya que envidia de la buena claro, que hablen tantos idiomas, yo por mi parte hablo español como lengua madre, y llevo cerca de 5 o 6 años aprendiendo ingles, como la mayor parte del tiempo por aquí en México no se habla ingles, es dificil practicarlo, pero sin pensarlo mucho, tengo varios años pensando en ingles ( tal vez para practicarlo, aunque sea conmigo jaja ), así que en la calle voy pensando en ingles, o cuando hablo conmigo misma lo hago en ingles, aunque claro con los demás tengo que hablar español.


----------



## nanel

Noedatorre said:


> Pero me ha pasado un montón de veces que estoy hablando en español y de repente tengo una palabra en inglés en mente, se me olvida la palabra en castellano!!! Y me tengo que quedar pensando un rato...'ummm, como era esto en español..?'  La persona con la que estoy hablando normalmente ya no se extraña, me dejan por imposible,
> ¿Es esto normal? Olvidarse por momentos de la palabra en tu idioma materno, pero no en el idioma aprendido????
> Seré rara....


¡Qué bien te entiendo! Mi problema (o mi dicha  ) es que tengo varias amigas de habla inglesa con las que hablo durante horas todos los días. Cuando hablo con ellas pienso en inglés. Al principio me costaba un poco más, ahora se ha vuelto tan natural que lo que me cuesta es pensar en español.

Cada vez me pasa más a menudo que no recuerdo una palabra o una expresión en español, que traduzco expresiones literalmente del inglés al español, y claro, no tienen sentido ¡Me paso la vida preguntando a mi marido cómo se dicen las cosas en español! Otras veces ni me molesto y lo digo directamente en inglés. También he empezado a inventar palabras como "disturbiar" en vez de "molestar"  Pienso en inglés salvo que esté hablando o leyendo en español, supongo que porque como evidentemente mi nivel de inglés es muchísimo más bajo que de español, mi cerebro se empeña en practicar y hay días es que acabo agotada tras muchos días de pensar en inglés, porque aunque no se note, pensar en otro idioma cuesta un poquito más. En cuanto me pillo hablando en inglés, me fuerzo a cambiar al español, pero en cuanto me descuido ya estoy pensando en inglés otra vez. Un día de estos voy a entrar a cualquier sitio y hablarle a la gente en inglés  

También comparto la opinión de que los pensamientos no son ni palabras ni imágenes, sólo pensamientos, pero hay otras veces que pensamos en palabras, y entiende que de ellos trata este thread.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Un solo idioma ,pero dos acentos.
Este es un caso distinto,pero relacionado.
Yo solo pienso en español porque es el único idioma que más o menos domino.
Pero soy canario trasplantado a Andalucía.
Cuando estoy en Andalucía tengo un acento muy cercano aunque no exacto al andaluz y utilizo de modo natural las expresiones locales,concretamente las malagueñas,pero si llamo por teléfono a mi madre me sale de modo natural el acento canario y los localismos canarios.
Si viajo a Canarias,nada más bajarme del avión ya tengo acento canario
P.ej en Málaga nunca diría "guagua" ,pero si estoy en Las Palmas,nunca diría "autobús".

Cuando hablo a niños pequeños,incluso en Andalucía,sí es posible que me salga el canario y diga al niño"eres un tolete",expresión canaria que jamás he dicho a un adulto,pero sí al hijo de unos amigos andaluces.

También me salen en canario localismos referidos al ámbito muy doméstico,que normalmente no uso en otros ámbitos como "fregar la loza" o "fregar el piso" o "las trabas de la ropa".
Supongo que al no hablar de ello fuera del ámbito meramente doméstico,ya que en las cenas con mis amigos ,en el trabajo etc. no suelo hablar de ello,me sale el lenguaje de mi madre que es la que hacía y hablaba de esas labores.(eran otros tiempos)


----------



## annakozy

You have calmed me down, because recently I notice that if I do not control myself, I switch between English and Spanish mid-thought freely (when speaking!!!), at times without realizing in which language I am speaking now. 
As I live in a Spanish-speaking environment, the first "version" that comes to my mind is in Spanish, and the second one is in English (or if the Spanish version is not found... for I know it worse than English... or if it has been discarded... because I am speaking English right now, for example... then the English version appears)

Also, when I speak English, I can occasionally insert a word like "vale", "joer", "eso", while in a spanish speech there often appears something like "dammit" ("damn it", I mean, after doing something that sucks...)

Also I noticed, that it has began to take me more time to understand, in which language is written some text... I mean, because when I read, the information is "processed" directly, and to determine the language I need the base for comparison (for example, to translate to some other language)

As for thinking... it is true, that in the mixed environment I think switching more or less freely between English, Spanish and Russian (my native language)... although it is difficult for me to count and pray in the languages that are not my native (even though at times I do it)... )) You see, it´s true, the saying!

And also: I know why the catalán people address the foreigners in castellano... simplemente eso es su idioma de "parlar amb extranjers"... simply they are accustomed to speak in castellano with the people from abroad... 

It´s something like it would be difficult for me to speak in Russian to a spanish person, although if I see that he has no problem, I would have no problem either... 

(I write in English ... even though when I sat down and put my hands on the keyboard I didnt know in what language I would write... and came out English... )


----------



## Cecilio

La lengua con la que pienso y con la que me expreso de manera más natural es el español. Curiosamente, mi lengua materna es otra, el catalán.


----------



## panjabigator

Cecilio said:


> La lengua con la que pienso y con la que me expreso de manera más natural es el español. Curiosamente, mi lengua materna es otra, el catalán.



Qué te pasa si no lo usas frecuentemente?  Si estuvieras en un lugar donde solamente te habla en catalán, cambiaría?


----------



## képi

Yo creo, Cecilio, que usas el Español porque es muy similar al Catalán.


----------



## Cecilio

képi said:


> Yo creo, Cecilio, que usas el Español porque es muy similar al Catalán.



Las razones por las que uso el español como primera lengua son difíciles de comprender incluso para mí. Pero no hay duda: por muchas lenguas que hable o haya aprendido, el español es siempre la primera (a la hora de pensar, soñar, expresar mis sentimientos, etc.).


----------



## chics

Buenas.

Yo pienso en castellano y en catalán; y en inglés sólo si lo estoy hablando. A veces, puedo acabar pensando en inglés si lo uso larga y frecuentemente, eso ocurrió hace mucho tiempo. Puedo pensar en otra lengua que no domino, al hablarla, pero mi cociente mental disminuye...

Cambio sin darme cuenta. A veces debido a una canción que sólo oigo de manera casi subliminal, al pensar en alguien, al ver una palabra.

Respecto a blasfemar, sólo puedo hacerlo de manera natural en lenguas de sitios donde he vivido una buena temporada ¡aunque no las domine! o incluso en lenguas de basfemadores que han convivido conmigo. Esto me sale "sin pensar".

Saludos.


----------



## Railway

Voy a contaros una cosa muy curiosa que me paso cuando estuve viviendo en Inglaterra. Durante esa época pensaba sobre todo en castellano, aunque como alguien ha dicho antes, muchas veces me sorprendía a mi mismo dando vueltas por mi casa mientras pensaba en ingles. Digamos que en esa época debía de pensar un 80% en castellano y un 20% en ingles (si es que hay alguna manera de medir esto)

Pero lo curioso que os iba a contar es lo siguiente. Durante esa época en Inglaterra yo salía y tomaba copas o con ingleses o con extranjeros que hablaban ingles (de ahí que mi nombre sea Railway. Era el pub del pueblo ). Por suerte para mi no había hispano hablantes en mi escuela. Lo curioso es que durante el tiempo que viví en Inglaterra, volví a España varias veces para asistir a bodas de amigos, y después de unas cuantas copas (ya conocéis las bodas españolas  ) tenia que hacer verdaderos esfuerzos para no hablarles en ingles a mis amigos. El ingles se me salía solo!, lo que no deja de ser curioso porque he vivido 9 meses en Inglaterra y 28 años en España...

También me pasa mucho lo de saber una palabra en ingles y no encontrarle traducción en castellano. Yo creo que eso es por que cuando estoy leyendo o escuchando algo en ingles, no lo estoy traduciendo dentro de mi cabeza, si no simplemente asimilándolo en ingles. Por este motivo yo creo que a veces no se crean vínculos entre un idioma y el otro y es complicado encontrar las equivalencias.

Y por ultimo (perdonad que escriba tanto  ) yo creo que si pensamos verbalmente, lo que pasa es que ciertos procesos de nuestro pensamiento están tan mecanizados, que ni siquiera nos damos cuenta de que lo hacemos mediante palabras. Lo que no me parece es que pensemos mediante imágenes. Vamos, que yo no me imagino a mi mismo, por muy cansado que este, viendo imágenes de mi cama y un pijama. Yo creo que siempre hablo conmigo mismo (os prometo que no estoy loco ) diciéndome vamos a la cama.

Perdón por la parrafada, pero es que este tema me parece muy interesante.


----------

